# Feral template and Savage Species



## emanresu (Dec 13, 2011)

looking for feral template where to find?

thanks for info


----------



## kitcik (Dec 13, 2011)

emanresu said:


> looking for feral template where to find?
> 
> thanks for info




p 116 "creating a feral creature"


----------



## emanresu (Dec 13, 2011)

kitcik said:


> p 116 "creating a feral creature"



 wanted to see the feral template, dont have SS, any leads? links ?


----------



## Wyvernhand (Dec 13, 2011)

The material in SS is not released under the OGL, and thus can not be reproduced without the expressed written concent of WotC (and good luck getting that).  Most forums tend to have a policy against reproducing copyrighted content on their boards to prevent them from getting sued by WotC and their considerably large team of bloodthirsty lawyers.

You are basically asking to steal something.  If you want to know, find the book.  Maybe buy it.  If you have an eidetic memory, try visiting a book store and memorizing the text (assuming you can find it, SS is a 3.14159 edition book, and not as widely printed as other 3.0 or 3.5 books).

Thats about all the advice people on this, or any forum, can probably give.  Good luck.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Dec 13, 2011)

My library has some books. Maybe yours does too.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 13, 2011)

emanresu said:


> wanted to see the feral template, dont have SS, any leads? links ?



Whole book available here...
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Species-Monstrous-Characters-Supplement/dp/0786926481"]Amazon.com: Savage Species: Playing Monstrous Characters (Dungeons & Dragons Supplement) (9780786926480): David Eckelberry, Jennifer Clarke Wilkes, Rich Redman, Sean K Reynolds: Books[/ame]

and here
http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=savage species


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's some more advice: Feral template, and much of Savage Species as a whole, is incredibly ing broken and you should save yourself the effort and money trying to obtain it and just ban the template (and the whole book!) from your game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2011)

> Mary58712
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Spammer reported.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 13, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Spammer reported.




anybody have savage species and book of nine swords (tome of battle) available? for sale? or is asking that a bad idear? (just wanted to see if any of you had these 2 books laying around, collecting dust? If I could get a better deal from you or is the above provided links to amazon the cheapest?

As far as asking for the feral template - didnt mean to ruffle any feathers I will indeed buy the book so I may form my own opinion on it being over powered etc.....merry christmas to myself


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 13, 2011)

emanresu said:


> If I could get a better deal from you or is the above provided links to amazon the cheapest?



 Shipping / cost of gas to drive to the post office is often a issue with buying off individuals . Getting the book delivered for under fifteen bucks isn't half bad. As for asking folks to sell their copy for less than ten dollars, that means you'd be trying to get someone to  work at 3rd world slave wage rates to package it and drive to the post office for the trouble.

Also, using google to search message boards for more discussions on the Feral template may give more info on the nuts and bolts of the mechanics. Just from the Feral Minotaur stat card wotc released publicly back in the 3.5 Era, the template puts claws. fast healing, improved grab and pounce onto a creature. http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-feral-minotaur-template-d-d-4th-edition.html 

Tome of battle... you'll be lucky to find the used book online for less than retail. It is a game changing power up for melee combatants that has retained it's value. 

Tome of Battle: The Book of Nine Swords (Dungeons & Dragons Supplement) by Woc 953787200 - Powell's Books


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 13, 2011)

Wyvernhand said:


> The material in SS is not released under the OGL, and thus can not be reproduced without the expressed written consent of WotC (and good luck getting that).



If that was true a message board could not discuss _any_ supplemental d20 material. The problem was the OP asked for the information in a manner that did not seem to be congruent with the principles of Fair Use.

Fair use - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Greenfield (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, we can discuss it all we want.  We can even post excepts, since it's being done "for review" purposes.

What we can't do is post the whole thing without their permission.


----------



## Wyvernhand (Dec 14, 2011)

Bingo.  You can cite things.  The exact amount you can cite is up to the lawyers, generally.  In an effort to keep the lawyers off the table and to keep from getting as few nastigrams as possible, I'd wager that the mod staff would err on the side of caution.  Quoting one ability to cite it is one thing.  Reprinting the entire template verbatim is quite another, as is linking to a website that contains that info.

I don't know how strict the mod staff is around here, but over on GitP, doing that will earn you a quick kick in the electronic pants.  I would imagine that they have the same desire to stay litigation free here.  Although I didn't see anything in the forum rules regarding this...


----------



## emanresu (Dec 14, 2011)

ok so if somebody posted just the +'s and -'s of template and the abbreviated class features would this be alright?

example
+1 str
-1 int
-1cha
fast healing / 2
pc looks more savage, beastly, for his race and scratches his body/head with foot


----------



## Greenfield (Dec 14, 2011)

Because the template isn't a simple one, that really doesn't work.  The benefits vary depending on the hit dice/"monster levels" of the base creature you're applying it to.  (Don't count character levels, only base hit dice and/or "monster levels" if you've advanced them.)

So post some sample critter levels here, and I'll see if I can fill in a few blanks.


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 14, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Here's some more advice: Feral template, and much of Savage Species as a whole, is incredibly ing broken and you should save yourself the effort and money trying to obtain it and just ban the template (and the whole book!) from your game.




I will agree that if you take Savage Species and try to use it as is, it is not compatible with most games.  But I believe that there is no good way to simply drop prefab monster races into a normal game without screwing something up horribly.  I enjoyed reading SS immensely, and found a lot of the underlying game design information to be very useful.  If you really want to play with non-conventional races, it's a solid (but unpolished) building block.

That being said, I would never allow someone to use the Feral template without an extremely good reason or heavy modification.  Ditto for the anthropomorphic baleen whale or half-ogre.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2011)

The groundwork laid by Savage Species monster "classes" (and their cousins, the paragon classes from UA) was, IMHO, perfected in Monte Cook's take on racial classes in his Arcana Unearthed/Arcana Evolved line.


----------

